# St Clair Flats ???



## OntarioTheLake

I flew over St Clair Flats (I later discovered) and was mesmerized to see an estuary the likes of which I normally see in other parts of the world. I had no idea this existed!

looks like very shallow water, sand bottom, with plenty of shallow hide-aways, particularly on the Ontario side. I found a video of diving 




anyone cruise the flats?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

OK, thats a first! Ive never seen a fishing video where they scuba dive to show you the habitat. Very interesting!!


----------



## KayakerChuck

Nice video!

Supposedly, it's the largest freshwater estuary in the world. 

My slip is about 4 miles from where the video was shot.

When in the flats, one of our favorite things is to sit in the bow pulpit seat. We can see the bass & other fish really well. Some scurry out of the way, and some seem to check us out as we go by.


----------

